# Photo Stand-in



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

My last party's photo opt spot was in front of a Jack-o Ghost. I had him hanging from the ceiling - A scary Jack-o-Lantern head with glow lights inside mounted on a sheet body. Everyone took their picture in front of it because with all the black/dark areas it made the best backdrop. 

One year my theme was an indoor graveyard. I made a coffin out of wooden slats (for support) and cardboard boxes. Lined the inside and made the coffin lid half hanging off and damaged like the coffin had been broken into. People would step into the coffin and have their picture taken.

What's your theme?...I bet we can come up with some ideas.


----------



## cortnymarie (Sep 19, 2008)

Try orientaltrading.com

Can't get much cheaper than that. Will post link in next post.


----------



## cortnymarie (Sep 19, 2008)

Little Monsters Photo Door Banner


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I made a couple using blockposters.com. It's free. Print out the poster you make then paste onto cardboard and cut out the image you want to make the standee.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What about a coffin to actually stand in?

I've seen arch ways to grave yards as the photo op place as well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I even thought if you have any tall/human sized props that the guests could pose with? I picked up one of those Gemmy 6 ft tall Mummies and was thinking he would be great for photo ops.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

We lit up our mantle with lots of candles and spider webs. We had each couple stand in front of it for a picture.


----------



## halloween83 (Sep 17, 2008)

I really like all of these ideas. I tried Oriental Trading but they are all a bit too cutsie. My party is "adults only". I was hoping to have a stand-in that they could actually put their head in, not just pose with. I love the idea of them standing in a coffin. Hmmmmm...........


----------



## m888 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiles like in front of a bathroom wall can be very creepy. Especially if there is dirt or blood on the walls.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Last year I put up black curtains in our living room and it was a nice background for pictures. Our metal lighted arch from Target is always a popular spot for picture taking.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

this may give you some ideas Photo Stand In, Digital Photo Stand In, Cardboard Photo Board Stand In


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I checked out blockposters.com (Thanks colmmoo). You could find images of old portraits in frames online (I have about 8 that I've found) and use blockposters.com (it's free). Print each page and mount to poster board, cut out the face and let everyone have their picture taken as the face in the portrait. 

I'm going to do that this year.


----------



## halloween83 (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the blockposters.com idea. But, when I print the photos they are way too pixilated (?) to look any good. Any idea where I should be looking for pictures to use. I've tried google images and none of those work. Ideas?


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

This is the one we built last season for the little ones. they loved it. it will def be in the haunt this year. Dirt cheap to build also....








This little guy walked away saying no way, i,m not loosing my head.








And a group shot with some kids.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

bonemanB said:


> This little guy walked away saying no way, i,m not loosing my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

